

Introduction to .htaccess - wrighty52
http://codular.com/htaccess-introduction

======
jdub
"Apache configuration" is the bit that makes your website work better.
".htaccess" is the thing that slows down your web server. People choose odd
titles. :-)

------
zalew
now HN posts target a crowd that doesn't know what htaccess is?

~~~
kennu
I think it's been over 2 years since I last used .htaccess or Apache, having
moved on to Nginx and separate application servers like Node, Gunicorn and
php-fpm.

~~~
joshguthrie
Good idea, I'll code a .htacces reader for Node.

